# Lazio-Fiorentina 0-2



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Domenica 10 marzo alle ore 20:45. Una gara tra due squadre in diretta concorrenza con noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

abbiamo solo da guadagnare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Marzo 2013)

comunque vada sarà un successo,a patto che stasera vinciamo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2013)

Nel caso vincessimo stasera,guadagnermo in qualsiasi caso.Certo meglio un bel pari.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> comunque vada sarà un successo,a patto che stasera vinciamo



Il pareggio sarebbe ottimo per noi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

si a patto che vinciamo si


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Una bella X non sarebbe male


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

1X..non mi fido della Fiorentina, se perdessero sarebbero praticamente fuori dalla lotta al terzo posto, poi con la Lazio abbiamo anche gli scontri diretti favorevoli.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

O si pareggia o vince la lazio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Marzo 2013)

sono d'accordo,la fiorentina è la più pericolosa visto che abbiamo anche lo scontro diretto fuori casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

Un pareggio ci porterebbe a +5 dalla prima e a +3 dalla seconda, tanta roba ma anche una vittoria della Fiorentina non sarebbe male(+3 e +4), è la Lazio che non deve vincere secondo me.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Marzo 2013)

il pareggio è la cosa migliore che anche la Fiorentina è una squadra imprevedibile e fa presto a riportarsi in alto...meglio non fidarsi


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Formazioni ufficiali:

Lazio: Marchetti, Pereirinha, Cana, Dias, Radu, Ederson, Gonzalez, Ledesma, Hernanes, Lulic, Floccari. A disposizione: Bizzarri, Straicosha, Ciani, Biava, Onazi, Mauri, Saha, Kozak. Allenatore Petkovic.

Fiorentina: Viviano, Tomovic, Rodrguez, Savic, Pasqual, Migliaccio, Pizarro, Borja Valero, Cuadrado, Jovetic, Ljajic. A disposizione: Neto, Lupatelli, Roncaglia, Compper, Romulo, Sissoko, Llama, Fernandez, Wolski, Larrondo, Toni. Allenatore: Montella


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

1-0 jojo jovetic


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

Gol del sopravvalutato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Bene bene, ma tifo per l'1-1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Fine primo tempo 1-0 Fiorentina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Lulic è proprio bravo, salta sempre l'uomo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Lulic è proprio bravo, salta sempre l'uomo



Però ha i piedi a banana.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però ha i piedi a banana.



eh purtroppo sulla tecnica può migliorare poco...quella si impara da regazzino


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> eh purtroppo sulla tecnica può migliorare poco...quella si impara da regazzino



Quella ce l'hai nel DNA.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quella ce l'hai nel DNA.



Ehmmm ha segnato su punizione dicevi ? 

AH no voi parlavate di lucic


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

2-0 Ljajic da punizione.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

e 2..ciao Lazio


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Che palle ed io speravo nel terzo posto.... certo che farsi rubare il terzo posto da ste qua è da chiudersi in un bagno


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Ma la Fiorentina quanto era distante? meglio una sua vittoria secondo me.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma la Fiorentina quanto era distante? meglio una sua vittoria secondo me.



Sono a -3 ora, il problema è che tra un mese andiamo a Firenze.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma la Fiorentina quanto era distante? meglio una sua vittoria secondo me.



Se vince stasera e a -3 da noi.





Frikez ha scritto:


> Sono a -3 ora, il problema è che tra un mese andiamo a Firenze.



vero ma in un mese possono cambiare ancora tante cose , era meglio pareggio ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Occhio nel 2008 ci facemmo fregare il posto proprio contro la Fiorentina alle ultime giornale. Bisognerebbe sbrigarsi ad arrivare secondi... altrimenti sono cavoli


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Petkovic con quel cappotto sembra un generale della Germania degli anni 40


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> vero ma in un mese possono cambiare ancora tante cose



Ci sono soltanto 2 partite di mezzo, alla fine i punti saranno più o meno quelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ci sono soltanto 2 partite di mezzo, alla fine i punti saranno più o meno quelli.



Senza contare che la Fioretina è dopo la partita dei quarti di CL (Se passiamo )

Poi ci sono ste maledette nazionali, la Fioretina ha meno giocatori del Milan da convocare....

La florentia è quella che mi spaventa di piu delle 3


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Mah io non credo nel terzo posto della fiorentina spero di non sbagliarmi, temo solo l'inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

anche io vedo più pericoloso l'inter...hanno troppa fortuna


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (10 Marzo 2013)

La Fiorentina da qui in avanti ha di difficile noi (post Barca) e la Roma , entrambe in casa.
Le ultime due ha Pescara e Palermo penso ormai retrocesse


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Brutta partita, credevo che fosse piu combattuta e invece è stata tutta a senso unico.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Ci giocheremo il terzo posto con questi della florentina viola in casa loro mi spaventa la cosa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina da qui in avanti ha di difficile noi (post Barca) e la Roma , entrambe in casa.
> Le ultime due ha Pescara e Palermo penso ormai retrocesse


Però se Bergamo e Genova(sponda blucerchiata)non sono trasferte difficili... poi ci son sempre le sfide con il Cagliari e il Torino. Stiamo parlando della Fiorentina non della Juventus.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina da qui in avanti ha di difficile noi (post Barca) e la Roma , entrambe in casa.
> Le ultime due ha Pescara e Palermo penso ormai retrocesse



vero sulla carta sono facili, ma sono tutte da giocare, per esempio con il Pescara in casa hanno perso,noi contro il Genoa abbiamo sofferto di brutto, per esempio domenica abbiamo il Palermo noi e sulla carte dovrebbe essere facile e invece credo proprio che soffriremo e ci sarà da soffire.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Se la Florentina va al posto del napoli non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Marzo 2013)

finita 2-0 Fiorentina, era meglio un pareggio ma va bene cosi alla fine.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ci giocheremo il terzo posto con questi della florentina viola in casa loro mi spaventa la cosa



Tifo'o a te spaventerebbe anche il Portogruaro e comunque la Viola non ha una continuità tale da spaventarmi più di tanto.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2013)

preferivo un pareggio, ma meglio una vittoria dei viola piuttosto che della lazio. 

avanti così, oggi è stata un'ottima giornata per noi.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Si sapeva, la Lazio è finita da tempo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, la Lazio è finita da tempo.



No,la Lazio è nettamente superiore al Milan nell'11 titolare e noi siamo al livello di Pescara e Siena ma grazie agli arbitraggi,siamo in terza posizione.(cit. di un laziale).


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,la Lazio è nettamente superiore al Milan nell'11 titolare e noi saremo al livello di Pescara e Siena senza gli arbitraggi(cit. di un laziale).



Per loro ogni anno è la stessa storia, indipendentemente dagli allenatori. Partono alla grande e poi crollano. Alla fine, arrivano in Europa League per un pelo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per loro ogni anno è la stessa storia, indipendentemente dagli allenatori. Partono alla grande e poi crollano. Alla fine, arrivano in Europa League per un pelo.



Però quanto sono odiosi e rosiconi,si stanno ancora lamentando per il k.o. di Milano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

La Lazio accusa il colpo EL ma per loro è meglio così, quelli della CL non son palcoscenici che gli competono, loro devono raggiungere il posto per l'EL e devono onorarla, quest'anno e l'anno prossimo.


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> preferivo un pareggio, ma meglio una vittoria dei viola piuttosto che della lazio.
> 
> avanti così, oggi è stata un'ottima giornata per noi.



Avremmo potuto sperare pure nel pari della Juve ma sarebbe stato chiedere troppo, questo weekend secondo me molte si pensavano che avremmo buttato punti in un campo molto difficile come quello del Genoa, ci è andata alla grande davvero.
La Lazio ne ha perse 2 di fila molto male, l'inter non ha gioco e ha perso in casa contro un Bologna tutt'altro che stellare, il Napoli non ne ha più da un pezzo, finalmente le ruota è girata..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

questa Lazio però sta facendo bene in Europa e merita rispetto...erano tanti anni che non vedevamo un italiana fare bene in Europa League (l'ultima era stata l'Udinese nel 2009 ai quarti)


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Marzo 2013)

Grandissima prestazione dei viola,Borja mi fa eiaculare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Marzo 2013)

a sto punto se non perdiamo punti in partite stupide a firenze mi andrebbe bene anche un pareggio


----------



## pennyhill (11 Marzo 2013)

La Lazio a fine stagione avrà giocato quasi 60 partite ufficiali, con una delle rose più vecchie del campionato giocando in 15-20, diventa tutto prevedibile.  Arrivassero tra le prime 5 in campionato, almeno in semifinale in europa league, considerando la finale di coppa italia, sarebbe una stagione più che positiva.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> La Lazio a fine stagione avrà giocato quasi 60 partite ufficiali, con una delle rose più vecchie del campionato giocando in 15-20, diventa tutto prevedibile.  Arrivassero tra le prime 5 in campionato, almeno in semifinale in europa league, considerando la finale di coppa italia, sarebbe una stagione più che positiva.



20 calciatori e sei generoso. Direi che ha gestito la stagione con 15 calciatori veri in fondo.


----------

